# 60 Years Ago .......



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2013)

.... the United States was introduced to the reality of_ unwinnable _ war. Stalemate and Armistice:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9BcsZTw8uQ_


----------

